# How a New Policy Led to Seven Deadly Drugs



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Long, but interesting read. Click on the link to read the article*. http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/reports...t_fda001220.htm Wednesday, December 20, 2000 How a New Policy Led to Seven Deadly Drugs Medicine: Once a wary watchdog, the Food and Drug Administration set out to become a "partner" of the pharmaceutical industry. Today, the public has more remedies, but some are proving lethal. By DAVID WILLMAN, Times Staff Writer


----------

